# SMS Chat-Abzocke – wie geht es weiter?



## Toppmoeller (13 März 2016)

Am 29.12. war das Handy von meinem Sohn gesperrt, ein Anruf beim Netz-Betreiber lies es wieder entsperren, aber ich bekam auch den Grund hierfür mitgeteilt: Er hatte kostenpflichtige SMS (sog. Mehrwert-..) in beträchtlicher Anzahl ausgelöst. Ein paar Tage später die Rechnung 370,-€, den es waren 183 SMS à 1,99€ (in der Zeit von 19:15 – 0:44). Am 07.01. wurde ich zu einem Vorschuß in Höhe von 250,-€ gedrängt, das Handy war wieder gesperrt. Leider habe ich überwiesen. Jetzt habe ich angefangen mich kundig zu machen.

Als erstes sofort Einspruch gegen die 1.Rechnung eingelegt (Einschreiben per Rückschein) mit Verweis auf die Minderjährigkeit meines Sohnes, sowie § 404 & 812 BGB §45j TKG. Dritt-Anbieter Dimoco!. Auf einer SMS ist deutlich zu sehen, dass auch gegen die Preisangabe verstoßen wurde. Abgelehnt mit dem Verweis auf mich als Vertragsnehmer. Alles nur Textbaustein-Kommunikation. Dann habe ich die Lastschrift gekündigt. Die 2.Rechnung (deswegen auch die 2.Sperre) enthielt dann 262 SMS an die Nr. 82550, 86663 alle am 01.01.!! – Betrag 530,-€, Dritt-Anbieter Dimoco & Message Mobile. Wieder Einspruch mit Verweis auf Minderjährigkeit. Den unstrittigen Rechnungsbetrag habe ich überwiesen. Wieder mit Verweis auf meine Vertrags-Partnerschaft und der fehlenden Relevanz, wer die SIM-Karte benutzt abgelehnt. Für Februar waren wieder 13,93€ bereits aufgelaufen. Verweise auf § 106-113 BGB werden nicht angenommen. Netz-Anbieter W**S**M bucht den Rechnungsbetrag ohne in Besitz einer Lastschrift-Ermächtigung zu sein ab. Diese Buchung lasse ich bei der Bank zurückgehen.

Ich soll die Umstellungskosten 5,95 einmalig & 2,95€ mtl. für Rechnungsverfahren tragen. Dann stelle ich bei Bundesnetzagentur Antrag auf Rufnummernmissbrauch wg. fehlender Preisangabe (SMS ist abphotographiert).

Die 3.Rechnung hat nur 7 "Premium"-SMS, dafür tauchen jetzt SMS ins Ausland sowie Telefongespräche ins Ausland auf, die lt. SMS-Protokoll und Gesprächsprotokoll nicht geführt wurden. Dagegen werde ich auch Einspruch erheben. Jetzt werde ich kein Geld mehr überweisen und den Rechnungs-Betrag gegen die Überzahlungen aus Rechnung 1+2 verrechnen.

Die zentrale Frage stellt sich mir aber, wie geht es weiter?? Landet man zwangsläufig vor Gericht oder gibt es andere Erfahrungen??


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2016)

Toppmoeller schrieb:


> Landet man zwangsläufig vor Gericht oder gibt es andere Erfahrungen??


In diesem Fall wahrscheinlich schon, wenn man sich weiterhin nur einfach der Zahlungsverpflichtung entzieht. Das Problem ist nämlich das, dass du deinem Sohn das Handy samt Vertrag überlassen und nun den Schaden zu tragen hast. Du wirst beweisen müssen, dass dein Sohn behumst wurde, zumal die Forderungen auf den Provider übergegangen sind und dem ist es völlig egal, wer das Ding benutzt hat. Dein Fall ist keine Bagatellsache mehr, sowas wird zumeist mit Nachdruck verfolgt.

Wenn die Karte nicht gesperrt ist, sofort Handy aus, andere besorgen und die Surf- und Telefoniergewohnheiten vom Filius besser überwachen.


----------



## Toppmoeller (15 März 2016)

Ja, ich habe einige SMS abgelichtet. Zudem denke ich dass §107 BGB ja auch noch zieht, oder nicht?
Wer verfolgt sowas mit Nachdruck, die Gerichte oder die Leser hier?
Jedenfalls nicht die BundesNetzAgentur, die fühlt sich dafür nicht zuständig....


----------

